# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χαμένο lovebird! Επείγον!

## idmi

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα παιδια! Εχουμε σπιτι ενα μεγαλο και ψηλο κλουβι με αποσπωμενη οροφη ,μεσα  στο οποιο  υπαρχουν δυο ζευγαρια παπαγαλακια της αγαπης και μια ροζελα. Σημερα το μεσημερι ενα απο τα lovebirds (το αρσενικο) , δραπετευσε απο ενα μικρο ανοιγμα στην οροφη που δεν ειχε δει κανεις μας. τρεξαμε στο μπαλκονι γιατι ετυχε να το βλεπουμε την ωρα που συνεβαινε . Το παπαγαλακι φαινοταν να ναι δεμενο με το ταιρι του κι ετσι αντι να απομακρυνθει εκανε καποιες προσπαθειες να γυρισει πισω απο την ωρα που βγηκε . μαλιστα πεταξε απεναντι και γυρισε παλι πισω οσο το καλουσε η θηλυκια. σπιτι δεν ειχαμε λαστιχο διαθεσιμο και ετσι δε μπορουσαμε να το πιασουμε φοβουμενοι μη τρομαξει και δεν γυρισει πια. Το θεμα ειναι πως εκεινη την ωρα επιασε λιγος αερας και ισως να το απομακρυνε μιας και δεν ακουγοταν στην μια ωρα που περασε. αργοτερα νυχτωσε πια και τα παρατησα. Σκεφτομαι αυριο το πρωι να βαλω ηχους στο θηλυκο να το προκαλεσω να κελαηδαει ωστε να το ακουσει το αλλο σε περιπτωση που ειναι καπου κοντα. Εχετε καποια λυση εξτρα να μου δωσετε για να το βοηθησω να επιστρεψει? φαινοταν να θελει να επιστρεψει. ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη απο την στιγμη που επαψε να απανταει στο ταιρι του. εχω αφησει επισης εξω ενα κλουβι αδειο με φαγητο και ανοιχτη πορτα.. βρηκα λαστιχο και το εχω ετοιμο στο μπαλκονι.. οποιιος μπορει ας με βοηθησει καθως δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη πειρα με αυτα. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## amastro

Μακάρι να γίνει μαγικό και να το βρεις αύριο το πουλάκι.
Πες μας άμα θες την περιοχή που κατοικοεδρεύεις. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν κοντινά σου μέλη.

----------


## idmi

μακαρι

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχεις κάνει όλες τις δυνατές ετοιμασίες. Αύριο απλά περιμένεις μήπως εμφανιστεί. Προφανώς δεν θα επιχείρησε να ξανά πλησιάσει γιατί νύχτωσε και κούρνιασε κάπου. Αύριο, πρωί πρωί να παρακολουθείς τα πουλάκια σου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να επιστρέψει. Τα lovebirds δένονται πολύ πολύ μεταξύ τους. Όταν λέμε πρωί εννοούμε μαζί με τα παπαγαλάκια... 

Εύχομαι να βρεθεί!!!

----------


## idmi

Να σαι καλα Ευθυμη. Αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορουν να εντοπισουν τη τροφη απο αποσταση.. Θα ξυπνησω απο τις 7 που εχει ακομη ησυχια και θα περιμενω να το ακουσω

----------


## Efthimis98

Και πιο νωρίς αν μπορείς. Δε θα εντοπίσει την τροφή, θα ακούσει τις φωνές του θηλυκού και θα πλησιάσει. Απλά θα έρθει κοντά, και πεινασμένος, θα μπει μέσα στο κλουβί και τότε εσύ αναλαμβάνεις να κλείσεις το πορτάκι.

----------


## idmi

Παιδια γυρισε σημερα το πρωι!!! Τωρα κανουν αγαπες μεταξυ τους ,εφαγε κιολας ,ολα καλα και παλι

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο φίλε μου!!!! 
Οι προσπάθειες σου έπιασαν τόπο. Ελπίζω να έκανες ό,τι χρειαζόταν για να μην εχουμε πάλι δραπέτες.  :winky: 

Αν θες σύστησε τα μας κιόλας στην κατάλληλη ενότητα!!!

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, ευχάριστο νέο.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Συγχαρητήρια, υπέροχα νέα......το νου σου, ομως μην την ξανά κοπανήσει.... ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Πολυ χαιρομαι οταν δραπετες επιστρεφουν ! Τελος καλο ολα καλα !  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ ευτυχως η περιπετεια σας ηταν συντομη κ με καλο τελος!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ευχαριστα νεα! Πολυ χαρηκα! Αντε με το καλο να τους γνωρισουμε κιολας!

----------


## lagoudakis

μπραβο!!!!!αυτα ειναι νεα

----------

